# Practice with the Pro's - Indoor Nationals



## Jeff Heeg (Nov 24, 2005)

If everything goes as planned I will be there.


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

Jeff Heeg said:


> If everything goes as planned I will be there.


Good luck Jeff - I'll see you there. We've got the same line time, so I'll be looking for you :thumbs_up


----------



## sstarnes (Feb 1, 2003)

Diane,

I wouldnt miss it. The kids have such a great time and so do I. A very enjoyable evening to shoot with the youngsters

See you there

Scott






Diane Watson said:


> 4:00 pm to 6:00 pm Practice with the Pros
> Free event for archers under 18 years
> 
> I would like to remind all NFAA Professsional archers of this event that will be happening on Friday evening from 4pm to 6pm. It would be great if everyone could keep this event in mind when making your travel arrangements.
> ...


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

I'll be there, Lord willing!


----------



## Chequamegon (Apr 7, 2006)

Diane, its nice to see you planning ahead! I sure you will do a great job.

Last year this was a joke, and very poorly prepared. First there were only a couple of pros there, so a bunch of us parents started politely ask the pros in the facility to join the youth. Almost without exception all asked joined the youth and many asked were unaware of the activity. Then we were told that this was going to be canceled because the shooter towels had not arrived. This hairbrain decision was made with many youth already in attendence While most of us were standing there wondering what to tell the kids Mr. Button saved the day and suggested signing targets. I am still trying to figure that one out? The kids just want to shoot with the pros and have some fun.....towels are a bonus.

Good luck Diane I know you will have fun too!

Eric


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

Sharon Henneman will be heading up the event this year. I have a prior appointment in Atlantic City. Sharon will be there ahead of time so I am confident that things should work a bit smoother this year.


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

sstarnes said:


> Diane,
> 
> I wouldnt miss it. The kids have such a great time and so do I. A very enjoyable evening to shoot with the youngsters
> 
> ...


you only like it cause it takes two kids height wise to equal one of you!

jus' messin' wit yuh.


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*Practice with the Pros*

I have attended this event every year that it has been going on since it started..At least if I was at the shoot and it is a BLAST for the kids and the Pros....All should attend if possible it is worth it..I will be there...Pro1


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*How Did This Activity Go?*

I am a firm believer that this type of event is important for all of archery. I was just wondering who was there representing the Pros and how many kids were you able to run through. Did anyone get any pictures that could be posted on AT showing some happy smiling faces of kids with a Pro. Did you have any hand outs for the kids? Can you tell us about it?


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

lcv said:


> I am a firm believer that this type of event is important for all of archery. I was just wondering who was there representing the Pros and how many kids were you able to run through. Did anyone get any pictures that could be posted on AT showing some happy smiling faces of kids with a Pro. Did you have any hand outs for the kids? Can you tell us about it?



It was small in turn out but I got there at the end so I didn't get to see how things were early - I heard it was small early too. Jamie had a number of kids taking pictures with her and there were instamatic cameras around so that the pics could be signed too. (Great idea whoever thought of that). The kids (and parents) who knew about it and were there thought it was GREAT! and were really excited to shoot with Jamie and the other top guns. I think that most of the rest of us pros who were there were relative unknowns so we didn't garner much attention.


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

Icv, 

In the past years; the event drew in about 10 to 15 Pro's and about 20 to 30 youngsters. Quivers towels were distributed and autographs were obtained by the Pro's and the young guns. 

I decided that this year we would try to change the format a bit. Polaroid cameras were on hand so the young guns could take a photo and obtain an autograph from their favorite pro. The Polaroid enabled the young gun to have a personal souvinier of the event. 

I was also not able to attend due to a prior work committment. The format still needs some tweaking but all in all, the report I received just said that there was good attendance by both the Pro's and young guns with Parents in tow:wink:

Next year we will be better prepared to accomodate your request of attendance numbers and photo's.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

ursonvs said:


> you only like it cause it takes two kids height wise to equal one of you!
> 
> jus' messin' wit yuh.




I wasen't there to watch Scott this year as we got there just after it was done, but i have watched him with the kids before and he gets right down on there level and gets his knees dirty talking eye too eye with them. AC


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*Shoot with the Pro's*

Diane,

It was just a question and not necessarily a request that you do this. I was interested in the age group that showed up and what they wanted to do with the pro's. Was it just shoot or to just get a picture or an autograph. Were they all youth shooters at the tournament or were there some spectator type kids and parents? Just that type of stuff. Just an "in general" type question.

Thanks for your response!


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

Icv, 

The youngsters can choose to shoot, obtain autograph's and photo's. 

It's just a general practice session with the Pro's. Pretty informal but pretty fun for the kids.


----------



## ribsrdone (Nov 16, 2006)

*just some thoughts*

When my son got there with his friend, they were unsure how to get involved. There was no clear person in charge or a desgnated check-in area. I later found out that towels were available to purchase from one of the vendors and these were not the towels that indicated they were for the " Practice with the Pros" event. Don't get me wrong, I'm thankful that the event took place, it was just a little hard for a new person to get the lay of the land. If volunteers are needed, I'm sure other parents like myself would be glad to step forward. After all, it is benefitting our children. The use of this forumn might be a good place for people to sign up to help next year. Thanks to all those that participated in this event. Tom Bergschicker


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

ribsrdone said:


> When my son got there with his friend, they were unsure how to get involved. There was no clear person in charge or a desgnated check-in area. I later found out that towels were available to purchase from one of the vendors and these were not the towels that indicated they were for the " Practice with the Pros" event. Don't get me wrong, I'm thankful that the event took place, it was just a little hard for a new person to get the lay of the land. If volunteers are needed, I'm sure other parents like myself would be glad to step forward. After all, it is benefitting our children. The use of this forumn might be a good place for people to sign up to help next year. Thanks to all those that participated in this event. Tom Bergschicker


This is some good insight and one thing that we should look at for next year to make things more user friendly. I really think that with Diane in charge, some good things are going to happen. I know she is very adament about the whole Pro ajenda and the involvment of the Pro's.


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

ribsrdone, 

Thank you so much for your input! 

I agree that that the whole "Practice with the Pros" is a great event, however, we do need to work on making the event more "user friendly". I have taken notes on your recommendations and if you would like to PM me your contact information I would love some help from you for next years event.


----------

